# Villa/apartment to let



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all expats

Is there anyone or you know of anyone who is renting out accommodation 2/3 bedrooms in Dubai as I am loathed to pay the ridiculous and outlandish agency fees.

All information gratefully received

Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This ought to be in the classified section as we do not permit advertising on the main board and any blatant ads in response will have to be removed.

If anyone want to reply to this poster please do so by PM only.


Yummybrummy - ridiculous fees is just the way it is in Dubai... 

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Yummybrummy - ridiculous fees is just the way it is in Dubai...


yeah they blind you with cheap gasoline and no income tax but it is all lies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

jander13 said:


> yeah they blind you with cheap gasoline and no income tax but it is all lies!


Oops you sound very skeptical but I am not prepared to outlay initial costs/dead money if I can get out of doing so


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A housing shortage isn't really a problem at the moment - check Dubizzle, drive around Dubai - there are enough telephone numbers on display. If you want to live in a particular block ask the security/reception guy for some phone numbers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> A housing shortage isn't really a problem at the moment - check Dubizzle, drive around Dubai - there are enough telephone numbers on display. If you want to live in a particular block ask the security/reception guy for some phone numbers.


Thanks Mr Rossi, I know that there are plenty of properties empty and to let but I just refuse to pay the ludicrous agency fees. Lining their pockets for doing what exactly????


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am looking to move and called up an agency - they manage the building I like (some of my colleagues live there)
He said, go to the security, take the keys, look at the flat. And pay the 5% commission. Sigh


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I am looking to move and called up an agency - they manage the building I like (some of my colleagues live there)
> He said, go to the security, take the keys, look at the flat. And pay the 5% commission. Sigh


Yep like I say WHAT exactly are we paying commission for??? Shame the ruling doesn't mirror the UK where the commission is a finders fee and it's the landlord that pays it. What if we have to move say every 12 months, we'd have no money left paying it all toward agency fees not to mention the fee they acquire with every tenant they get


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats why there are lots of estate agencies in Dubai


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

SBP said:


> Thats why there are lots of estate agencies in Dubai


Hmm I've obviously missed my vocation


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems like an honest day work to me! I just would like to somehow fall into a few buildings and apartments in some of the desirable buildings. They rent themselves and I sip drinks poolside. Sounds WONDERFUL! 

In all seriousness, there must be a bit more that they do then just finish out paperwork???


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know - I inquired about a property on bhome over 2 weeks ago and had a lady reply back asking me some general information about my specific situation. I provided some details and have yet to hear back.

Although I was very impressed with a follow up email I got from the 'manager' asking me if I had a rep contact me about my inquery. I sent him a note this week as well and got a very friendly reply back stating that he'll get right on the agent to reply to me - nothing. lol - welcome to Dubai?


----------

